# My Discus which i raise them for 4 months already!



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

This is my Discus which i raise them for 4 months already. When i got them, they was 1.25-2.5". Now, 90% of them are 4.5" and the rest are 4". I wonder that is it normal growth for Discus or not?

4 months ago.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

And now!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

good job raising those juv discus and thanks for posting the updates......nice variety too.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Good job, Couple of questions. 1) Where did you get the fish originally ? 2) It looks like you got quite a few fish. How many have you got....in what size tank ?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, those lemon drops stayed very yellow for you.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi guppygeorge,

I am not Peter, i am Tommy, lol.

I got the Juvies from Eric (fishdragon) and the golden lollipop with blue diamond from Rick. I raise 20 Juvies, 6 golden lollipop and 4 blue diamond together in 1 tank. Depends on their size, then i will put them in different size tank.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

josephl said:


> Very nice, those lemon drops stayed very yellow for you.


Thanks Joseph, i stop feeding them tetra color bit for a week, so the color is less orange now.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You are doing a great job!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

They look awesome. Good job. Must be keeping up with the water changes, something that my schedule just does not allow me to keep up with.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> They look awesome. Good job. Must be keeping up with the water changes, something that my schedule just does not allow me to keep up with.


Thanks SeaHorse_Fanatic,

Especially, i do not not a lot of water, because i do not have much time. I usually change 3 times a week, and luckily that there is no problem.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Great looking fish. Thanks for sharing. Really like the looks of the lemon drops.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

That is great growth in 4 months! What are you feeding them?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I feed them tetra color bit, beef heart and freeze dried worm.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

That is very nice. 
May I ask how do you prepare your beefheart?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I follow Way Ng formula as using beef heart, shrimp, spirulina and mutivitamin Fish Rookie. They love this beef heart mixed too much. Especially, the main food which i give them is beef heart.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Could you please post the formula from Wayne Ng here if you dont mind? I cannot find it.
Did they eat this right away or do you need to wait a few days?
How old are your discus now? Are they about 6 months old?
They are very beautiful by the way.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, for sure i will post it on tonight.  For my Discus, they will take only 1 day to eat them. On the first day when i put it in, they just eat a little bit to try, but on the second day, they love it. All of my Discus are only 5 months old under my care. I bought them on the beginning of August. Now, they get bigger a little bit. I try to raise them up until they get pair up, and will sell some to buy other strains. 

Next year, i intend to raise some White Angel and Piwowarski. Have you ever tried to raise these strains?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

If I remember correctly Wayne Ng's formula is 70% shrimp and 30% beefheart.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks.
Does he add any garlic? Seaweed?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

ndnhuy said:


> Yes, for sure i will post it on tonight.  For my Discus, they will take only 1 day to eat them. On the first day when i put it in, they just eat a little bit to try, but on the second day, they love it. All of my Discus are only 5 months old under my care. I bought them on the beginning of August. Now, they get bigger a little bit. I try to raise them up until they get pair up, and will sell some to buy other strains.
> 
> Next year, i intend to raise some White Angel and Piwowarski. Have you ever tried to raise these strains?


Hi,
No, I am just a beginner learning how to keep discus. I only have 5 juvie discus that I got from Rick. They are his home grown discus and the parents are from Forrest. They are not as big as yours. The biggest one is about 4", and the smallest one is 3". I got them at quarter size and they are a bit over 4 months old now.
I have never fed them beefheart. Do they grow bigger because of the hormone in beef?
You have done a great job and your discus look really nice.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Could you please post the formula from Wayne Ng here if you dont mind? I cannot find it.
> Did they eat this right away or do you need to wait a few days?
> How old are your discus now? Are they about 6 months old?
> They are very beautiful by the way.


Just google up "Wayne Ng beef heart recipe" and you will find several sites that will give you recipes


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Fish rookie said:


> Hi,
> No, I am just a beginner learning how to keep discus. I only have 5 juvie discus that I got from Rick. They are his home grown discus and the parents are from Forrest. They are not as big as yours. The biggest one is about 4", and the smallest one is 3". I got them at quarter size and they are a bit over 4 months old now.
> I have never fed them beefheart. Do they grow bigger because of the hormone in beef?
> You have done a great job and your discus look really nice.


I just feed them beef heart to let them be thicker than normal. In my opinion, beef heart makes Discus thicker, worm makes Discus grow faster, and tetra helps their colours enhance better. However, tetra is not good for yellow and white colour, because they will change to orange.

This is my beef heart recipe:

1 -2 lbs fresh beeheart with all the fat trimmed off.
6-10 tiger shrimp or any kind of shrimp, remember to peel and de-vein the shrimp
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of fresh garlic or garlic powder.
1 tablespoon of childrens liquid mulivitamin or 1 mutivitamin tablet eg. centrum vitamins
3 tablespoons of spriulina powder.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice formula for discus.



ndnhuy said:


> I just feed them beef heart to let them be thicker than normal. In my opinion, beef heart makes Discus thicker, worm makes Discus grow faster, and tetra helps their colours enhance better. However, tetra is not good for yellow and white colour, because they will change to orange.
> 
> This is my beef heart recipe:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

ndnhuy said:


> I just feed them beef heart to let them be thicker than normal. In my opinion, beef heart makes Discus thicker, worm makes Discus grow faster, and tetra helps their colours enhance better. However, tetra is not good for yellow and white colour, because they will change to orange.
> 
> This is my beef heart recipe:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed answer. Appreciate it;.
I have never tried childrens' vitamin. Which brand do you use if I may ask? But they usually contain colour and artificial favorings, dont' they?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I use multivitamin for children which i bought in London drug.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think Wayne uses garlic or seaweed in his mixture......none of these ingredients mentioned in his discus book.



Fish rookie said:


> Thanks.
> Does he add any garlic? Seaweed?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The
Best children's vitamin is trivisol liquid drops for
Babies. No colouring'


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Too much beef heart and you get that double chin happening. It ruins their looks. That happens when you power feed.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Sometimes on simply they talk about a weak chin...and here you are saying feeding too much can cause double chin so I guess it needs to be somewhere in between in terms of the amount of food?
But these discus dont have double chins do they?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

This is what i need to make my Discus Beef heart. I feed them tetra colour bit on the early morning before i go to work, then i feed them beef heart at 6pm when i am home. Last meal is Dried Black Worm before i go to bed. All my Discus grow good and healthy, so i think there is ok for me with this beef heart. However, you can try to make a better one for your Discus. For me, it is very good now


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

seanyuki said:


> I don't think Wayne uses garlic or seaweed in his mixture......none of these ingredients mentioned in his discus book.


I do not read Wayne Ng book Francis. This formula is from one of my best friend. He sent it to me and mentioned that it is Wayne Ng formula.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

ndnhuy said:


> And now!


You are doing a great job with yoru food and your method of raising them. I just watched your second video and they look awesome! Great job.
I am just wondering if you could please tell me what is the disucs at 0.41? That is a very big discus for just 5 months old!
I was looking at some children and babies vitamin today at Shoppers but most of them do not contain a wide spectrum of vitamin Bs. Some only had one type of vitamin B, and some only B1, B2, and B3. The infants contain even less. I did not see the one April recommended though. A small bottle is over $10, some $20, which is quite expensive.
Have you tried Andrew Soh's pro growth? His formula looks to be very comprehensive with a wide spectrum of vitamin B and also K and such?
Are you feeding anything to enhance the blue colour, or the red eye?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Fish rookie said:


> You are doing a great job with yoru food and your method of raising them. I just watched your second video and they look awesome! Great job.
> I am just wondering if you could please tell me what is the disucs at 0.41? That is a very big discus for just 5 months old!
> I was looking at some children and babies vitamin today at Shoppers but most of them do not contain a wide spectrum of vitamin Bs. Some only had one type of vitamin B, and some only B1, B2, and B3. The infants contain even less. I did not see the one April recommended though. A small bottle is over $10, some $20, which is quite expensive.
> Have you tried Andrew Soh's pro growth? His formula looks to be very comprehensive with a wide spectrum of vitamin B and also K and such?
> Are you feeding anything to enhance the blue colour, or the red eye?


I just feed them 3 types of food everyday, which i already say above. Tetra colour bit, australia freeze dried black worm and beef heart. The tetra colour bit will help Discus enhance colour very well, especially for red colour. I use spirulina natural in my beef heart to keep their nature colour enhancing well too. I know some tricks to make the Discus shows colour crazy even when they are small, but it is not good for them (not natural). So, i never use this for my Discus. When they get around 5-6", their colour will show up more and will be nicest when they start breeding.

I never try other formula because i do not have a lot of time. So, i choose my formula to do because it is easy to make and save time.

You have a good eyes Fish rookie, lol. At 0:41 is my friend 's big Red Turk. Last time, i posted to look for Alex Red Turq, so he gave it to me. That guy is very big, around 7". Also, my Virgin Red and another red turk (blue base) at 0:21 are not 4 months old. They are 8 months old.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice collection you got it there ndnhuy.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

That big red turk is really cool. I love it.
Your food and methos obviously working very well for your disucs. Really enjoy watching your videos. Thanks for sharing.


ndnhuy said:


> I just feed them 3 types of food everyday, which i already say above. Tetra colour bit, australia freeze dried black worm and beef heart. The tetra colour bit will help Discus enhance colour very well, especially for red colour. I use spirulina natural in my beef heart to keep their nature colour enhancing well too. I know some tricks to make the Discus shows colour crazy even when they are small, but it is not good for them (not natural). So, i never use this for my Discus. When they get around 5-6", their colour will show up more and will be nicest when they start breeding.
> 
> I never try other formula because i do not have a lot of time. So, i choose my formula to do because it is easy to make and save time.
> 
> You have a good eyes Fish rookie, lol. At 0:41 is my friend 's big Red Turk. Last time, i posted to look for Alex Red Turq, so he gave it to me. That guy is very big, around 7". Also, my Virgin Red and another red turk (blue base) at 0:21 are not 4 months old. They are 8 months old.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

This is my Discus update.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I am waiting for this new batch from my proven pair. The male is Penang Eruption and the female is Red Turk.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Another small batch from another pair. The male is Brilliant Turquoise and the female is a red turk.

Before having eggs,


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

And now,


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Impressive:thumbup:

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

fishdragon said:


> Impressive:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Eric. I really got awesome Red Turk tails from you. They grow fast and are strong eating gene.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

ndnhuy said:


> Thanks SeaHorse_Fanatic,
> 
> Especially, i do not not a lot of water, because i do not have much time. I usually change 3 times a week, and luckily that there is no problem.


3 times per week?! most people are lucky if they change their water once a week and I would bet that most do it once every 2 weeks. I change 60% of the water in my african cichlid tank, once per week.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Sidius said:


> 3 times per week?! most people are lucky if they change their water once a week and I would bet that most do it once every 2 weeks. I change 60% of the water in my african cichlid tank, once per week.


Yes, i change 3 times per week and about 25-30% of the water, because i feed them beef heart. If i do not change, the water quality will smell so bad, and Discus will easy to get sick.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

My Discus tank update.


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice group of Dicus.


----------

